# 135 Gallon Mbuna Setup (re-edit)



## TonyT (Apr 13, 2012)

Video of my Mbuna tank that I posted before but since then I've added a couple new species to the mix.


----------



## mistersprinkles (Nov 4, 2013)

Great tank and nice fish. But at 1:59, a fish has stringy clear poo. Could be parasites. Just wanted to bring it to your attention in case you hadn't noticed. 

Is that a 6 foot tank? Great stuff.


----------



## TonyT (Apr 13, 2012)

mistersprinkles said:


> Great tank and nice fish. But at 1:59, a fish has stringy clear poo. Could be parasites. Just wanted to bring it to your attention in case you hadn't noticed.
> 
> Is that a 6 foot tank? Great stuff.


Thanks Lol...this video was shot back in October (notice the "re-edit" in the title), I assure you the fish is fine


----------



## TonyT (Apr 13, 2012)

mistersprinkles said:


> Great tank and nice fish. But at 1:59, a fish has stringy clear poo. Could be parasites. Just wanted to bring it to your attention in case you hadn't noticed.
> 
> Is that a 6 foot tank? Great stuff.


Yes, 6 foot


----------



## SKurj (Oct 26, 2011)

Tank looks great Marcus! Awesome job on the video, I should have picked your brain on that score...

Love the red top!


----------



## TonyT (Apr 13, 2012)

SKurj said:


> Tank looks great Marcus! Awesome job on the video, I should have picked your brain on that score...
> 
> Love the red top!


There is always next time  Never know what cichlid needs we'll have in the future...probably run into eachother again lol.


----------

